

Facing the crocodile that killed my wife - caractacus
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-31001996

======
caractacus
Gets the village blacksmith to quickly hack together a spear with which he
takes revenge; a revenge that takes an hour and a half to finally kill the
animal.

~~~
pan69
I obviously feel for the guy, I'd be angry and sad too if my wife was taken by
a wild animal.

You might think that these sort of "revenge attacks" only happen in the
underdevelopment parts of this world, think again;

Western Australian shark cull:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_Australian_shark_cull](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_Australian_shark_cull)

We basically get people who are stupid enough to swim or surf in waters in
which sharks lives. Shark kills dumb-ass, government kills sharks. Go figure..

